# Easy -Tex portable Texture sprayer // Yes or No ??



## Rocky (Aug 8, 2011)

Has Anyone has any experience with a small 110 volt texture machine called a Easy-Tex DX
It has a 15 Gallon detachable hopper 
Here's a Pic::
 

Here's a Link to the company:
http://www.benron.com/ez_tex_ junior.html

Has a 25 ft. material line 
The odd thing the twin impeller turbine Pump is powered by Air !!

Thru an Add I found a guy selling this one 
Was wondering if It's a good product for remodel work 

Thanks


----------



## Star Drywall Inc. (Apr 17, 2015)

I have the gas powered version. I was skeptical at first as I sprayed daily for over 10 years I have had 2 truck mounted rigs a 175 a 350 and I still have my 500 gallon rig. Do not do production work anymore. 
Anyways the gas machine sprayed like a rig. I couldn't believe it. Only bummer is you have to spray box mud. If you have a decent size job you will need to have someone mixing for you as I was blowing through 15 gallons really fast. I would spray even a small job with my rig. But in Ca where do you clean the machine without getting a huge fine if caught. In the good old days of spraying every day, just a little water on top and good to go the next day. 
I rambled on. The gas version was better and faster than the graco machines I have seen. Lots of air and was able to spray the material pretty thick. You have to really piss the texture down in those little graco's to get it to pump fast enough to get anything done.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the Review ;;

Well , here's my story 
I went in person to check it out , It had been sitting a while
( Needed a Good cleaning out )
Seller had some water in it and walked me thru how everything worked
Started it up and Adjusted the pressure . The thing Impressed me with how much pressure it had . Shot the water across the yard ! 
I bought it for $ 500 

Got it home and played with it some more / Just with water 

I'm spraying my first job with it tomorrow 
( Acoustic removal on a 2400 Sq. Ft. Empty House )

I'll have my own review soon


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I know they used to use Ingersoll Rand pumps, which are really nice units. I would say you did good for that price, and if you don't feel it has enough air you could always hook up a wheelbarrow gas compressor.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's my Review ::

The Machine exceeded my expectations !!
Sprayed ceiling on a 2300 Ft. Acoustic removal Job

Thinned box mud to spray rig consistency and poured it in ,
It pumped it right thru the line and produced a Great Orange Peel texture, Plenty of Air to produce a consistent pattern .
I think I'll be selling my Spray -Force 350 now ( Just Kidding )

But this unit will work Great on smaller remodels ( 2 or 3 rooms )and those acoustic removal jobs where you don't need All the pumping action of a rig 

Also clean-up was Not that bad / As long as I have a lawn to wash the mud down into.
The unit came with a 25 Ft. hose and the manufacturer said a Max of 50 Ft. can be used. So I think I'll make a longer section ( 20 Ft ) I can Cam-Lock into the stock hose section. I have a Great Industrial Supply house near me for hose parts.

Finial Thought:::
Worth every Penney !!!


----------

